# Can I just install Freesbie and use that?



## rowebil (Mar 9, 2009)

Freesbie is soooo easy! I got the nice Xfce working great. Just type startfx.

Can I just copy the Freesbie onto the hard drive?
Will that bootup?

Is Freesbie Freebsd?


My actual question is, how do I get the Xfce on FreeBSD?
I have Speedstream USB internet. It's hooked up, and the modem USB light is on. Is that all I need to do, to get it working? Or do I need to setup the IP address and MAC address?

Just reply to the second part of this post.

Thanks so much!


----------



## ale (Mar 9, 2009)

rowebil said:
			
		

> My actual question is, how do I get the Xfce on FreeBSD?


With the handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html
and this in particular
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html#X11-WM-XFCE

I'd suggest you to do a minimal install, update you ports tree, start building.


----------

